# Boxing Simplified by John Walsh



## Nagel (Apr 24, 2009)

Here's a book that I found a while back while searching the net. It's been republished a couple of years back and is available for viewing on the website below.






*Boxing Simplified* (1951)
    by John Walsh

As a successful coach at the University of Wisconsin, he was the archrival to University of Minnesota's Edwin Haislet. This book represents what he taught to his fighters, and his ideals on amateur boxing.

*View Here:*
http://www.boxingtraining.net/boxing01.php


----------



## lklawson (Apr 24, 2009)

Cool stuff.

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------

